# Let's giveaway $500 to one lucky winner each month for the next 3 months!



## Sonnie

Anyone up for a little cash? :spend:

Here's what we will do... Let's giveaway $500 to one member for February... let's do it again for March and once more for April. Who knows what we might do after that. We are crazy... :spend: :spend: :spend:

Ahhh... I got it... we are doing our part to stimulate the economy... :whistling:

The only requirement will be 25 posts (25 word minimum - no post padding) for the qualifying month of the giveaway.

So anyone wanting to enter, simply make 25 posts in the forum during the month of February. Then... at the beginning of March we will draw up a lucky winner.

Let us know you want to be entered into the giveaway by posting in the $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for February 2009. 

We will start a new thread for the next two months.

Ehhhh... let's also say that no one who has won any giveaways within the last six months can enter. That way we spread the stimulus around a bit. :T

How much easier can it get... :dontknow:

Good luck to everyone who enters. :bigsmile:


----------



## mayhem13

Count me in!:yay:


----------



## tonyvdb

Sonnie said:


> let's also say that no one who has won any giveaways within the last six months can enter. That way we spread the stimulus around a bit. :T


Excellent, Good luck to all!


----------



## salvasol

:scratchchin: count me in :hyper: 

:drool: . :dollarsign::dollarsign::dollarsign:, Will it be in a check or cash??? :bigsmile:

Got to go now ...I need to start  .........:yes:


----------



## lcaillo

This is great but I feel that we are violating a cardinal rule that I have lived by in retail and service for decades. That is, if you are going to give something away, make sure that you get credit for it. We need a banner advertising the giveaways and a running total on how much HTS has paid out to date.


----------



## jdeanmc

count me in!!!!


----------



## Sonnie

We have changed the qualification notification for this giveaway.

*Once you have qualified*... you will then need to post in the $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Yippy doo-daa; I'm in. I'm broke these days


----------



## speedklz

I am in on the drawing... Could use a little cash for a new BlueRay player.


----------



## eaglerider94

Count me in, I could apply it towards my sub purchase. raying:


----------



## Sonnie

Remember... this is NOT the qualification thread!


----------



## Eric D

Sonnie said:


> Remember... this is NOT the qualification thread!


So are you going to *disqualify* anyone who posts in this thread - DOH! :hissyfit:


----------



## Roadkill

Twenty five posts eh? I guess I'll have to think of something to say. Wow, I just realized that twenty five words may be harder than I thought.


----------



## varisign

count me in!!!!:yay::yay:


----------



## MishMouse

Me too, Me Too :jump:


----------



## olddog

Sounds good to me:yay2:


----------



## mlkmgr

:spend: i will take it, count me in!! :spend:


----------



## ngsm13

This is exciting. 

nG


----------



## LisaMay

Sounds great!


----------



## ikant

This is excellent... Stimulate the economy the HT way... love it. :bigsmile:


----------



## ace27

Count me in...


----------



## Sonnie

The email that was sent out stated you only needed ten post, but it is indeed twenty-five posts that are needed to qualify.

Please post in the qualification thread once qualified. :T


----------



## eaglerider94

Are they to be new posts or simply responses?


----------



## regnad

i dont even know if i have 10 post! but im in if i do!
regnad


----------



## Pinhead-227

Entering!


----------



## eaglerider94

regnad said:


> i dont even know if i have 10 post! but im in if i do!
> regnad


Check the top right side your the page and click on "my posts".


----------



## bigbang

What eaglerider94 said.


----------



## Sonnie

eaglerider94 said:


> Are they to be new posts or simply responses?


Any kind of post that is at least 25 words or more... that would include new posts and replies.



regnad said:


> i dont even know if i have 10 post! but im in if i do!
> regnad


As of this post, you have 5... you need 25. :T


----------



## Sonnie

pascione said:


> I'm in the process of upgrading my HT. Count me in!


25 posts are required... see original posts and previous posts. :whistling: Post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie

XipeTotec said:


> I think I made it! raying:
> I need help with my upgrade!!


Too many of your posts were less than 25 words... but you can try again this month. Post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie

hunter68 said:


> Count me in as well:yikes:


You needed 25 posts... post deleted.


----------



## Sonnie

Of course this is not he qualification thread... so entering here is not permitted anyway.


----------



## Sonnie

*brandonnash*

You are our $500 winner!

Congratulations! arty:


----------



## Strype

I'm sorry that Brandonnash could not be here to accept this award due to a scheduling conflict. I will gladly accept this on his behalf. I would like to thank all of those involved and all that participated. I would also thank my parents and of coarse the almighty above whom without I none of this would be possible. So, um, where's my check? 
Thank you and good night.


:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie

lol... you are a few hours late... PayPal has been sent to Brandon and he is off spending it somewhere. :huh:


----------



## brandonnash

Thanks again sonnie. I'm trying to start spending it. I get in this mode of knowing I want something, but can't decide on what. I'm sure I'll be on and off here all day reading up on possible purchases.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Congrats, Brandon! Make sure you let us know what you do decide to buy... whatever it is!


----------

